# Temporary Graduate visa subclass 485 application process info



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My lawyer believes that my odds for obtaining this visa are %50 because the officer will decide whether my study and profession are related or not.

I am a mechanical engineer (graduated in Turkey) and I will finish the Advance Diploma of leadership and management(in Australia). The officer will decide if they are related and is ok for a visa or not. 

If I get a visa rejection, would it affect my PR application for visa189?

Did anyone apply for this visa? Any advice would be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

You can only apply for 485 visa if you completed 2 years of study in Australia. Is your Diploma 2 years of study?


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

yes it is 2 year study.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

If its 2 years then it shouldn't be a problem. I hope you know 2 years isn't just about duration but rather based on credit hours and weeks of study. Just an example that if a course is only 1 year but a student takes fewer units and completes it in 2 years. This doesn't fulfill the 2-year criteria.

Here is the link to info https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...isting/temporary-graduate-485/post-study-work


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

cyhnk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My lawyer believes that my odds for obtaining this visa are %50 because the officer will decide whether my study and profession are related or not.
> 
> ...


You will need a "suitable" skills assessment from (presumably) Engineers Australia (or at least evidence that you have submitted one) - and to be honest, I don't see how an Advanced Diploma of Leadership & Management is related to Mechanical Engineering (if that is the occupation you are indeed nominating).


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah I read that website. My study is registered for 2 years and has enough credits. Although I will finish it in less than 2 years, I studied more than 16 months. So I don't think I have a problem there.

Problem is considering this study relevant to my profession or not. It is kind of up to the officer and it makes me nervous because I also plan to apply for visa189 and don't know if visa decline would affect that.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You will need a "suitable" skills assessment from (presumably) Engineers Australia (or at least evidence that you have submitted one) - and to be honest, I don't see how an Advanced Diploma of Leadership & Management is related to Mechanical Engineering (if that is the occupation you are indeed nominating).


He won't need a skill assessment as there are two 485 streams. The Graduate streams require skill assessment while the Post-Study work stream doesn't require skill assessment. Check out the eligibility details of PSW stream here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rary-graduate-485/post-study-work#Eligibility

I recently applied and got 485 for PSW stream.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

For 485 visa the case officer will not be checking the relevancy of your past studies with the current one. He will only be analysing your case based on these requirements https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rary-graduate-485/post-study-work#Eligibility

For 189, when you apply you will get your skill assessment done based on your Turkish degree. That won't be an issue.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Vegemite20 said:


> He won't need a skill assessment as there are two 485 streams. The Graduate streams require skill assessment while the Post-Study work stream doesn't require skill assessment. Check out the eligibility details of PSW stream here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rary-graduate-485/post-study-work#Eligibility
> 
> I recently applied and got 485 for PSW stream.


OP will require a skills assessment (or evidence of having applied for one at time of lodging) as they will have to go for the Graduate Stream - as it is diploma level study being used.

I'm a 485 PSW stream here too


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You will need a "suitable" skills assessment from (presumably) Engineers Australia (or at least evidence that you have submitted one) - and to be honest, I don't see how an Advanced Diploma of Leadership & Management is related to Mechanical Engineering (if that is the occupation you are indeed nominating).


I already got the assessment from Engineers Australia. I am working on PR application but don't have enough points yet and just trying to extend my visa until it is ready. 

Well, as an engineer we may work with teams or manage a team or project from time to time. I understand it may not be directly related but something to do my job better. I hope the officer would agree to that


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> OP will require a skills assessment (or evidence of having applied for one at time of lodging) as they will have to go for the Graduate Stream - as it is diploma level study being used.
> 
> I'm a 485 PSW stream here too


Thanks for the correction. Based on the information provided, OP cannot apply for PSW stream as you mentioned correctly that the AUSTRALIAN qualification has to be bachelors or above.

You will need to check if there is any relevant occupation on MTSSL list for your Australian diploma. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...porary-graduate-485/graduate-work#Eligibility


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

cyhnk said:


> I already got the assessment from Engineers Australia. I am working on PR application but don't have enough points yet and just trying to extend my visa until it is ready.
> 
> Well, as an engineer we may work with teams or manage a team or project from time to time. I understand it may not be directly related but something to do my job better. I hope the officer would agree to that


My understanding is your field of study that was used to satisfy the Australian study requirement must be closely related to your nominated occupation, see:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...porary-graduate-485/graduate-work#Eligibility

I totally understand what you are saying though, the ANZSCO system is not perfect, and often we try to shoe box ourselves into it - but based on the prevailing rules it seems unlikely, especially as there is a separate code for Engineering Managers (133211). 

I would ask a MARA agent what are the implications of a 485 visa refusal on a future visa application (whether visitor, PR etc.) too, before proceeding.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Point is you cannot use Engineers Australia assessment to apply for 485 Graduate stream as you haven't studied Engineering in Australia.

You can apply for 485 based on your Australian study


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My understanding is your field of study that was used to satisfy the Australian study requirement must be closely related to your nominated occupation, see:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...porary-graduate-485/graduate-work#Eligibility
> 
> I totally understand what you are saying though, the ANZSCO system is not perfect, and often we try to shoe box ourselves into it - but based on the prevailing rules it seems unlikely, especially as there is a separate code for Engineering Managers (133211).
> ...


My agent thinks if I get a visa refusal then I can go for appeal but I cannot apply for PR onshore so I will have to leave for PR application.


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Point is you cannot use Engineers Australia assessment to apply for 485 Graduate stream as you haven't studied Engineering in Australia.
> 
> You can apply for 485 based on your Australian study


Yeah I understand. As I only finish an advance diploma study, I can choose the graduate work stream which is for 18 months and good enough for me. 

What confused and stressed me is that getting a refusal will make things more complicated. Because I will finish my study in January, 6 months before my student visa expires. 
I need to apply for a new visa or study another course to meet my student visa requirements until July.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

cyhnk said:


> My agent thinks if I get a visa refusal then I can go for appeal but I cannot apply for PR onshore so I will have to leave for PR application.


Generally if you lodge onshore, you will have an ability to appeal to the AAT.

You could apply for a 485, get rejected, appeal, in the meantime qualify for a 189 with onshore experience (since BVA experience is counted) - if your appeal affirms the 485 refusal, then you might go on to a BVE while your 189 is being processed (if you have lodged it - not sure why you would not be able to lodge it on a BVA - i.e. before AAT affirms your 485 refusal), if not, you might be asked to leave and get your 189 while offshore (with no appeal rights for the 189).

Either way it is a lot of moving parts!

As Vegemite said, is there an occupation you can nominate that is related to your Diploma?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

cyhnk said:


> Yeah I understand. As I only finish an advance diploma study, I can choose the graduate work stream which is for 18 months and good enough for me.
> 
> What confused and stressed me is that getting a refusal will make things more complicated. Because I will finish my study in January, 6 months before my student visa expires.
> I need to apply for a new visa or study another course to meet my student visa requirements until July.


That's a tricky situation to be in.

What is preventing you from putting forward a EOI for 189 now?


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's a tricky situation to be in.
> 
> What is preventing you from putting forward a EOI for 189 now?


30 points from age
15 points from engineering diploma
5 points from studying advance diploma in Australia
-----------
I will take NAATI CCL test in February - a chance for 5 points
I will have 1-year work experience in Australia in March or April- a chance for 5 points
I will take a PTE at the end of this month. If I get 79+ from that test then I won't have any problem. I can just start another study until I receive an invitation.

So my main goal is to go for PR but looks like I am not ready yet. I need to make a move in January as I will finish my study and still have a visa until July


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

cyhnk said:


> 30 points from age
> 15 points from engineering diploma
> 5 points from studying advance diploma in Australia
> -----------
> ...


So you would be sitting on 70 points with NAATI / 12 months onshore skilled employment / Superior English (I'm assuming you have Proficient English now aka 10 points) - that still might be hard for 189 (given invitation rounds _might_ get smaller in 2019), but definitely enough I think to put in a EOI and get an invite before your EOI expires. 

If your priority is remaining onshore, and money isn't an issue, you could apply for another course of study to allow you to remain onshore till you get an invite. 

It might be faster with 190 (70+5)  

You do have options beyond the 485 which is the good news.


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> So you would be sitting on 70 points with NAATI / 12 months onshore skilled employment / Superior English (I'm assuming you have Proficient English now aka 10 points) - that still might be hard for 189 (given invitation rounds _might_ get smaller in 2019), but definitely enough I think to put in a EOI and get an invite before your EOI expires.
> 
> If your priority is remaining onshore, and money isn't an issue, you could apply for another course of study to allow you to remain onshore till you get an invite.
> 
> ...


The easiest way is enrolling to another course until my student visa expires I guess but it is not a long-term solution.
Graduate visa is a risk but can give me 18 more months which is plenty 

Just trying to make other plans in case things go wrong and discuss this visa option with people who have experienced so others can get help too.


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

cyhnk said:


> The easiest way is enrolling to another course until my student visa expires I guess but it is not a long-term solution.
> Graduate visa is a risk but can give me 18 more months which is plenty
> 
> Just trying to make other plans in case things go wrong and discuss this visa option with people who have experienced so others can get help too.


Hello mate.

One of my friends is going through the same situation. He is al enginner and just completed his diploma of business. Did you get the 485 visa to approve?

Thanks


----------

